

Final Notice for HN Tokyo Japan Bounenkai Party on Sunday, 19th Dec - jason_tko
http://blog.makeleaps.com/2010/12/informal-hn-bounenkai-party-sun-19th-of-december

======
DupDetector
Earlier submission, with discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003692>

